# |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 70000)



## Whistler81 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Hello guys. Please look at this configuration and post your comments, suggestions and advises.*

Main concern is the price of this rig is going above budget which including everything is 70000/-. Will be mainly used for gaming.


Processor: Intel Skylake Core i3-6100 3.70 GHz                                         9000/-

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3                                               16600/-

Ram: G.Skill Value Series F4-2133C155-4gnt 4GB DDR4 x 2                       3648/-

Graphic Card: Gigabyte GTX960 4GB Graphoc Card GV-N960W20C-4GD     18700

SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD MZ-75E250BW                                 7709

Power Supply: Antec VP650P V2 650w                                                       4350

LG 23MP47HQ 23 inch LED                                                                        9784

Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD                                                                     3799

Cabinet: Antec GX200 Window ATX                                                            2899

Total                            76489


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other items under consideration are :
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3                    1799

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 USB 3.1 Motherboard        15099
ASRock Z170 Extreme6 USB 3.1 Motherboard        16499
MSI H110M Pro-VD                                               5200 <- How much harm will it do if i replace the motherbord with this one so as to bring the price down. No plans of overclocking.
Prices are obtained from various e-commerce websites and www.primeabgb.com.
I am trying to get a PC that runs games smoothly with good graphics.
I am keen on having an SLI motherboard but if budget does not permit ill drop this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nac (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*



Whistler81 said:


> Power Supply: Antec VP650P V2 650w                                                       4350
> 
> MSI H110M Pro-VD                                               5200 <- How much harm will it do if i replace the motherbord with this one so as to bring the price down. No plans of overclocking.


I see lot of emphasis on PSU, you may want to look up better PSU for your build. Check the sticky thread in this section.
I think you don't have to go all the way down to H110, how about H170?
By the way, this is not an expert advice/comment.


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

Get an i5 at least.

i5 6400 : 13000
Go with H110M chipset motherboard as you wont be overclocking. 
Try to get a single 8GB RAM stick if possible. (H110M have 2 DIMM slots, you want easier future upgradability). Add another 8GB in future. If you go with dual channel config all your slots would be filled. 
As with GPU, you have 2 options: 
1. Get a 970 atleast. ~22-24k . (Leave SSD if budget constraint)
2. Play on internal GPU for now. Wait for Nvidia Pascal / AMD Polaris coming in few months.


----------



## skm001 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

Use the format stickied on top of the forum for us to get a better picture of what you want. Whether you buy online or local, or have a specific requirement for some component etc. would help alot.
Until then, if I were to spend 70k on a build, these would be my preferences:

Intel i5 6500 - 14000
Gigabyte GA-H170M-D3H - 9000
8GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX 2133 MHz - 3300
Western Digital Blue 1 TB - 3300
Seasonic S12II 520w - 4800
Zotac GTX 970 4GB - 24500
Dell S2216H 21.5" - 8800

Total - 67700

This doesn't include a cabinet though. You can look into Corsair SPEC-01, SPEC-02, 100R, 200R, Cooler Master n400. Those should be roughly within your budget


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

Thanks guys for your prompt replies. I am going to research the "Nvidia Pascal / AMD Polaris" a little bit  more. Will they be within the budget like 20000/- ?

To answer the questions:

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: (as this config is for a friend i am not able to provide the exact names but they will generally fall into the *high graphic demanding games*.)

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 75000/- everything must come within

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 8.1

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB will be enough for now

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 23' or higher, full HD

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: none

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: April 2016, will wait for nVidia Pascal or AMD Ploaris is advised to

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: i will do it myself

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Bangalore, online is ok too

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: looking for a config that will be upgradable in terms of graphics capabilities. will require proper cooling as the system will be at home where there is only natural cooling.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> I see lot of emphasis on PSU, you may want to look up better PSU for your build. Check the sticky thread in this section.
> I think you don't have to go all the way down to H110, how about H170?
> By the way, this is not an expert advice/comment.



Hey thanks for your post. I wanted to know whats the significance of a chipset ? i mean how does it effect the overall system performance. ?


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*



Whistler81 said:


> Hey thanks for your post. I wanted to know whats the significance of a chipset ? i mean how does it effect the overall system performance. ?


The significance is the feature, while one is feature rich and the other is feature striped. Higher end chipset typically have more feature which logically demands better quality components than a lower end chipset. I am not saying lower end chipset have poor quality components, just that higher end *likely* to have better quality components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

*Budget - 69.7k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500 
*14,600*
*Motherboard*
Gigabyte 150M-D3H
*8,000*
*Memory*Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4
*4,000*
*Graphics Card*Sapphire R9 380X 4GB DDR5
*21,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520w
*4,800*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*3,500*
*Monitor*
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS
*9,000*
*Keyboard/Mouse*
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800*
*Total**69,700*


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*



bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 69.7k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6500
> ...



Hi thanks for posting. what card would you recommend if I were to go for a Nvidia card at around the same price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*



Whistler81 said:


> Hi thanks for posting. what card would you recommend if I were to go for a Nvidia card at around the same price.



Zotac GTX970 4GB @ 25.5k


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

Hi, call me an old-fashioned guy but I don't see the point of having SSD and SATA HDD both.

Go for 1 TB internal SATA drive, skip SSD for now. A lot of money can be saved which you can consider either upgrading your RAM or a better processor.


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*

Hi!! does anyone have any idea when these Pascal and Polaris cards will be out ? Will it be sometime in April ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: |Urgent| Please provide expert advise/comments on this configuration.(For Gaming; Budget is 7000*



Whistler81 said:


> Hi!! does anyone have any idea when these Pascal and Polaris cards will be out ? Will it be sometime in April ?



Sometime in June,2016.


----------

